# Swedish: bevara/förvara



## sakvaka

Tjänare Tjenare,

Det finns (åtminstone) ett ord på finska (_säilyttää_) som kan betyda mer än tre olika saker på svenska: _konservera_, _bibehålla_, _förvara _och _bevara_. Jag förstår nog hur man använder de första två orden men har haft problemer problem med de andra.

Å ena sidan säger man: 
_Dom ville bevara barnens svenska identitet._

... men å andra sidan kan det bli:
_Staten är ett föredömligt exempel när det gäller att förvara gamla traditioner.
_
Är det möjligt att byta de här två orden, till exempel att säga "förvara barnens identitet"? Finns det egentligen någon skillnad?

Tack i förväg!


----------



## Swites

_"Dom ville bevara barnets svenska identitet"_ låter helt rätt, men _
"Staten är ett föredömligt exempel när det gäller att förvara gamla traditioner"_ är inte rätt, det ska vara "bevara" i den meningen också.

Förvara något gör man till exempel när man lägger det i en låda eller ett skåp.

Bevara däremot är mer likt konservera och bibehålla då man försöker se till att något inte förändras.

Och sen så säger man tjenare. Tjänare är något helt annat


----------



## Tjahzi

Hej

Intressant fråga. Om vi enbart ska fokusera på _bevara_ och _förvara_ och dina exempel med dem skulle jag säga att jag hade använt _bevara_ i båda fallen. "_Förvara traditioner"_ låter väldigt konstigt i mina öron. Om man översätter dem till engelska hade jag nog valt _preserve_ respektive _store_. 

För att även ge förklaringar på svenska så skulle jag säga att _förvara_ betyder att "spara eller något på ett särskilt ställe som är (säkert, lämpligt och framförallt) avsett för ändamålet med avsikten att föremålet (för det handlar alltid om föremål) i fråga efter en viss tidsperiod finns kvar och är i samma skick". För att ytterligare illustrera gör vi lite exempelmeningar;

"Vi förvarar våra vinterdäck i garaget."
"Veden förvaras i vedboden."
"Mormors smycken förvaras på banken."


Och _bevara_ betyder att "få något att inte försämras eller förändras från sitt ursprungliga skick utan ha kvar sina ursprungliga egenskaper och kvalité" ELLER bara "behålla och inte byta ut (eller förändra, men fokus på "inte ersätta"). Exempel:

"De ville bevara barnens svenska identitet." (Bra exempel!)
"Bevara utrotningshotade språk."
"Bevara kärleken i ett långt förhållande."
"Bevara gamla traditioner."

och den lite snävare betydelsen:

"Gå med i EMU eller bevara kronan."
"Bevara monarkin."

Vad som skiljer _förvara_ och _bevara_ främst är att det förstnämnda alltid handlar om materiella ting som lagras på en viss plats medan det senare fokuserar på att egenskaper och skick skall vara oförändrade. Det kan då alltså även handla om abstrakta saker och begrepp.


Personligen skulle jag säga att just _förvara_ skiljer sig från de övriga, som alla tre har fokus på egenskaper. För att vara ännu lite tydligare vill jag betona att _förvara_ just handlar om lagring. Dock vill man ju oftast gärna att saker skall vara i gott skick och där man lämnar dem, men det finns ingen garanti för detta och kärnan i att _förvara_ är just spara/lagra.


Känner du att du har koll på _bibehålla _och _konservera _eller ska jag försöka sätta fingret på vad som skiljer dem från varandra och _bevara_?
Jag antog att engelska översättningar till exemplen vore överflödiga, och min finska är tyvärr begränsad till att urskilja vissa grammatiska morfem. 

(För övrigt är _problem_ neutralt och heter således _problem_ även i plural. )

EDIT: Haha, snacka om att ge samma svar i kort och långt format!


----------



## sakvaka

Tjahzi: Ingen fara, jag respekterar både långa och korta svar...  

Tack så mycket, det verkar som om_ förvara_ har den betydelse som jag trodde att _konservera_ skulle ha!

Om du (eller ni) har tid och lust, kan du (eller ni) nog skriva mer om  de andra orden (som var _bibehålla_ och _konservera_)! Det är helt möjligt att jag inte ännu har "fattat allt":

_Stockholm har av historiska orsaker bibehållit sin status._ (Skulle den här satsen fungera med _bevara_ och _konservera_?)


----------



## AutumnOwl

sakvaka said:


> _Stockholm har av historiska orsaker bibehållit sin status._ (Skulle den här satsen fungera med _bevara_ och _konservera_?)


Jag tycker att bevara skulle vara ett bättre val än bibehålla i meningen ovan, men bibehålla fungerar också, däremot går det inte att använda konservera. 

När det gäller konservera så används det mest om saker, som mat, man konserverar t ex gurkor, men kan även användas om döda kroppar, t ex uppstoppade djur och balsamerade kroppar. Den enda gång jag hört konservera användas om levande människor är när det gällde att "konservera änkan", d v s när en man gifte sig med sin företrädares änka (det gällde präst, soldat eller hantverkare) så att änkan och eventuella barn kunde bo kvar och inte slängas ut på gatan.

Det är svårare att förklara bibehålla, man kan prata om att något bibehåller sitt värde, sin temperatur, sin färg, d v s det förändras inte varken till det bättre eller sämre.


----------



## Lars H

Tjänare...

...är nog exakt samma sak som "tjenare". Med bokstaven "e" blir det Stockholmsaccent, annars är ursprunget detsamma, en medeltida? hövlighet "Jag är eder tjänare". Finns också på andra språk, t ex sydtyska "servus", eller "...at your service"

Nyare kortformer av ordet är "tja" eller tjaba" som mest används av yngre, eller av deras föräldrar när de ska skämma ut sig 

Lars


----------



## tvåspråkigtweetalig

Swites said:


> Och sen så säger man tjenare. Tjänare är något helt annat


Som Lars också noterat: "tjenare" kommer visst från "tjänare". Återigen det där med e och ä som har varierat i språkhistorien. Där är er finska rätt skön, som inte haft skriftspråk förrän relativt nyligen, och därigenom kunnat få och *(bi)behålla* en konsekvent relation mellan stavning och uttal (om jag förstått det rätt?)


----------



## Tjahzi

Jag har en finlandssvensk vän som alltid brukar använda "tjänare", så jag skulle nog säga att den är att betrakta som standard i finlandssvenskan.


----------



## Casparul

Är ni säkra på at "tjenare" är den korrekta formen på svenska?
Jag har visserligen inte Svenska Akademins Ordlista, men Norstedts Svenska Ordbok känner inte till "tjenare", bara "tjänare" (både substantivet och interjektionen med betydningen "hej").


----------



## Lars H

Casparul said:


> Är ni säkra på at "tjenare" är den korrekta formen på svenska?



Nej, inte jag i vart fall. Tvärtom, "tjänare" är korrekt svenska, men på klassisk stockholmsdialekt uttalas "ä" som "e".
"Tjenare" är alltså stockholmska. Finns ingen anledning för vare sig finnar, finlandssvenskar eller andra att ta efter det


----------



## Swites

Jag är långt ifrån Stockholm och jag har alltid skrivit och sett tjena och tjenare. Sen uttalar jag det mer som tjäna, men det spelar ju ingen roll.


----------



## tvåspråkigtweetalig

Skriv och säg "Tja!" så löser man alla problem 
Lustigt nog så närmar man sig dessutom italienskans "Ciao" och ungerskans "Szia"


----------

